# Apps to manage your CD collection



## Oakey (Nov 19, 2017)

I apologize if this has been discussed before, but a search did not return something.

Do any of you use an app to manage your CD collection and if so which one?

I tried the Collectorz app (https://www.collectorz.com/music/clz-music) which has an easy barcode scanner, but the entries are a bit messy (wrong covers, composer listed in the performer field, multiple titles for a single bar code etc), but I suppose this is a problem with any collector's app for classical music (the content is added by users).

Before I purchase this one (I tried the free version which is limited to 100 entries), someone may have suggestions for better ones for managing a classical CD collection.

I use the My Movies app for my bluray collection but they do not offer a version for CDs. The requirements are that the app has a barcode scanner, works well on iOS 11, shows the cover art (booklets etc is not required) and makes it possible to make customize entries (other cover, correct track list etc.). I do not want to use Excel or other generic software.

Any recommendations?


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I would be interested if any one has found an app, I some how doubt a reliable one exists.
The problem with CD's is they date back over 30 years and seem to have been manufactured all over the world by different companies with no standard naming system encoded.
For example, I have just received as a Christmas present a box set of Bruckner symphonies. iTunes offered multiple matches in various languages for each disc, there was not one consistent name for all the discs. Part of this will be these were probably never recorded with a complete set in mind. The growing profusion of relatively cheap box sets with discs from multiple sources can only exacerbate this.
On the upside there are some real bargains out there, so I happily accept that I need to take a little time to consistently index them.


----------



## Gentlementalman (Dec 20, 2017)

I actually just began using the CLZ app for iPad after trying out 4 different apps. While not the easiest to use at first, it did become much easier as I used it. I have just begun building a CD library so I do not have much to enter, and I have committed myself to catalogue what I buy immediately, so there won't be a backlog (and maybe keep my purchases under control... wishful thinking). I can see how it may be daunting for people with large collections spread out across many years, but this app seems to be the best right now. At least for me and my small, budding collection.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

I would suggest keeping a list. One can do this using a pen and notebook and keeping the notebook wherever one stores the CDs.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I have a collection of close to 100000 tracks, all tagged for song, album, artist and track number, many with associated artwork. I use The Logitech Media Server to make a database on a windows PC and I search the database with an iPad app called Squeezepad. Nearly all the tagging was done automatically using free online databases like freedb. Where the tagging has been done manually, I've found foobar invaluable for its tools to insert tags from file names or from information copied to the clipboard, and for the way you can cut and paste tags. I've never tried to insert tags by scanning barcodes. For me it's not necessary because I rip the music to my hard drive.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Gentlementalman said:


> I actually just began using the CLZ app for iPad after trying out 4 different apps. While not the easiest to use at first, it did become much easier as I used it. I have just begun building a CD library so I do not have much to enter, and I have committed myself to catalogue what I buy immediately, so there won't be a backlog (and maybe keep my purchases under control... wishful thinking). I can see how it may be daunting for people with large collections spread out across many years, but this app seems to be the best right now. At least for me and my small, budding collection.
> View attachment 100535


I do think we all stated with small collections, welcome to Talk Classical by the way.


----------



## Gentlementalman (Dec 20, 2017)

Thanks! Really enjoying the forums.


----------

